# water primrose?



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

HI, 
I just bought a water primrose to put in my fluval chi. The tank is cycling right now but it looks like the roots/towards the bottom are getting all rotten/brown  Should I take it out? The levels of ammonia are high(4, nitrite is .25, nitrate is 0, ph 7.4). 
thanks


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

primrose will usually have some browning at the bottom, and a few mushy leaves when you buy it. it's best to prune both before you plant it anywhere, as decaying plants matter can poison your tank.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

so it will disrupt the cycle?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> so it will disrupt the cycle?


i don't know about disrupting it, but all plants will consume ammonia in water, so you might want to take it out till your BB are stable.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay, the leaves have been browning/dying/withering!  Not happy. Removing it. I hope it can still grow/recover. I don't think I will put it back in there if there's a risk of toxic stuff being released. Amazon sword looks good though! Thanks for your help


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I would remove the majority of the leaves leaving only the leaves at the end, it is seldom grown indoors so it is used to growing in high light, good luck this plant was very much a waste of time for me. You will want to cut off any brown roots, they are no longer any use.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah i noticed that. The leaves on the bottom are brown but the ones on the top are healthy. Waste of $$


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I always found it growing in the ditches, I'd never think a LFS would attempt selling it.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i've had the exact opposite experience with primrose...it grows like crazy for me, especially if i cut the roots and float it as a canopy plant.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats because there is more light it can get. The deeper the tank the less ligth will usually be at the bottom of the tank. Low tanks are the best for plants since they can get a lot of light.


----------

